

New Hybrid Memory Cube spec to boost DRAM bandwidth by 15X - jcr
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9238053/New_Hybrid_Memory_Cube_spec_to_boost_DRAM_bandwidth_by_15X

======
voidlogic
Bandwidth improvements are always fantastic, but I wish they would have
mentioned if this new technology has any effect on latency.

~~~
Retric
A significant chunk of DRAM latency directly relates to the speed of
electricity so there is only so much room for improvement without drastically
changing how motherboards are arranged. However, when you compare how long it
takes to update the CPU cache vs the first bytes coming back there is a little
more room for improvement.

@800ghz you get do do a round trip of around 12cm per cycle so your stuck with
2+ cycles out of a 5 cycle delay.

------
tocomment
Wouldn't this have heat dissapation issues?

~~~
interconnector
From what I've read, through silicon thermal vias are used to remove heat from
thermal hotspots to the heat sink.

